# are you allowed to work in SA if your PR application outcome is pending



## akv (5 mo ago)

hi expatforum community,

We are living in SA and I am a PR and SA ID holder. however my spouse is on a dependant visitor visa .

my spouse is looking to work and she has already applied for PR however outcome is yet to come in such situation is she eligible to work while her PR application outcome is pending 

Or

what is she applies for Spouse 11.6 via which allows to work however outcome may take its own sweet time in such case can she work.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

EDIT.. deleting my comment... as I just realised SA is reference to South Africa and not South Australia .. 

But I presume that the conditions of the visitor visa would apply until such time as the PR visa is granted.


----------

